# 18" MRR GT-7s



## DudeManGTO (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone have or know of any pictures of GTO's with these wheels. I've been leaning towards them very heavily but im not sure how its going to look. I have an 05 QSM and im wanting to get the matte black. Just looking for some input on what people think. Also they are 9.5 in the rear am i going to have issues with fitting them on there if I put a 255 tire on them? Thanks again for the help!


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

I have been looking at a lot of wheel threads lately..and don't think the backspacing with those wheels will work..

But those wheels are sick, would defintely hop on them if i knew they would fit!


----------

